

Google+ Invites inside - jtreminio

I've got a few invites to give out. Either throw your email here (removed IRC channel)<p>Would appreciate it if you get an invite to also invite other people!<p>Click the grey "Share" button at the top right of the screen and type in a random message and add emails below it. Don't know if it's intentional or not but this invites people to google+.<p>edit:<p>Looks like ONLY *gmail.com accounts work. Google Apps does NOT seem to be working.<p>Also, people are getting my invites but getting message "temporarily exceeded capacity" so who knows if they've now disabled this.<p>edit 2: I've invited ~25 people in 20 minutes. New people are getting their invites but are unable to log in, so looks like it's either disabled for me now or disabled for all. If you've joined, please go through this list and invite other people!
======
Khao
Hoooo Invite me please! s@stevengilligan.me :)

Edit: it's a google app account but if it only works with gmail account try
this one : steven.gilligan8@gmail.com

~~~
Khao
I have received it! Thank you so much! I still have to wait though..

Already invited? We've temporarily exceeded our capacity. Please try again
soon.

------
jtreminio
Just a note: I don't know if this works with non-gmail accounts!

------
Theronious
An Invite would be awesome, thanks! theronhorgan@gmail.com

------
ralexandru
Could you send a invite at alexandrurusuro@gmail.com ?

------
jasonrodriguez
Would love an invite! rodriguezcommaj@gmail.com

~~~
jasonrodriguez
Got my invite, they still have a limited capacity though, so I will have to
wait. Thanks!

------
mdorvill
Thanks! Sounds great mdorvill@gmail.com

------
julestm
Thank you very much for the invite!

------
Jeak
31jeak@gmail.com Thanks a lot

------
zck
I'd love one: zkanfer@gmail.com

------
grokcode
Thanks! jess.grokcode@gmail.com

~~~
jtreminio
Invited!

------
balbaugh
An invite would be much appreciated, thank you. balbaugh@gmail.com

------
timizzle
I would also appreciate an invite: timtdnguyen at gmail. Thanks!

~~~
timizzle
Invite received. Thanks!

------
kuse
Thanks! kuse@kuseman.se

------
jentulman
I'd quite like one, jentulman@gmail.com if you'd be so kind

------
ajdecon
If anyone has an invite to spare... ajdecon@gmail.com

------
topek
Thanks for the initiative! thomas.peklak@gmail.com

------
mvs
Invite please - tnkrup@gmail.com Thx!

------
emanlluf
I would like one: hungvdang@gmail.com

------
elij
elijah.charles@gmail.com thanks!

------
martingordon
martingordon@gmail.com, Thanks!

------
justwe
mysuuu@gmail.com many thanks!

------
vasilov
vasilov.ivan@gmail.com Thanks.

------
venturebros
toyota4lyfe@gmail.com thanks!

~~~
jtreminio
sent!

~~~
venturebros
thanks so much!

------
tidsoptimist
i would love a invite as well nordin82+plus [at] gmail.com

------
maxdemarzi
maxdemarzi@gmail.com

------
postmorten
would love an invite! mortenoien@gmail.com

------
callmeed
erik(dot)dungan(at)gmail

would love one

------
xa
drew3x@gmail.com, thanks in advance!

